# P-Fury Stickers



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Im going to be making a bit of a group order for P-Fury stickers, so if anyone wants one then PM me what you are after so we can save on shipping. Having spoken to Xenon the extra cost is going to be around $1 (65p) per sticker.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

Let me know what is going on with it Craig, I'll probably have one/a few.


----------



## FUBARSTAR (Jun 2, 2005)

Mellor44 said:


> Let me know what is going on with it Craig, I'll probably have one/a few.


yeah same here let me know when you are going to order and i will contact you
cheers


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

pmd you aswell craig, cheers

ian


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

I need a P-Fury Sticker for my Pickup where do I go and what do I need to do?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PM me with what you want....paypal the cost...and I will get it ordered.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> PM me with what you want....paypal the cost...and I will get it ordered.


Is there any P-Fury Tank decals/stickers. I would really like one if so


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There are....just look in the store. I have all the stickers on my tanks.


----------

